# Sick buck



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

My 3 yr old buck is sick. He has scours and a snotty nose. 
He is also lethargic. Here's what we did. 
He got 6 ml of pennicillian. 
Probios 
Bicarb drench
3 cc ivomec
His temp was 104.4. 
Is there anything else we should do??
When will he start feeling better. 
I am going to repeat the bicarb and antibiotic for a few days.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 21, 2012)

electrolytes


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2012)

If it is pneumonia, you may want to get Nuflor or Draxxin from the vet. The Penicillin may not work. If you have Banamine, then give him a shot of that too. B Complex wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2012)

Make sure you do a full course of antibiotics and not just a few days, you don't want to create drug resistant bacteria or not kill all the infection if he has one.  Hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree. We were going to do antibiotics 
for 5 days. Keep the advice coming. This is my first sick one.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

I would use a stronger wormer than that. Maybe follow up with 3 days of valbazene or a one time treatment of cydectin. 

Spectam scour halt/gaurd for pigs may also help with the scours. 

Take his temp. If it is high I would consider treating with a stronger antibiotic and possibly for over eating disease.

If it is low, it is a good indicator of a bad parasite load.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

If you don't have cydectin, quest horse wormer can be used. quest plus will also treat for tapeworms as well as other worms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2012)

If Ivomec is working for your farm, then I wouldn't go to Cydectin. That is the newest "Ivomec" and once your herd is immune to Cydectin, you are up the creek without a paddle. I would keep using Ivomec until it no longer works for your herd.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If Ivomec is working for your farm, then I wouldn't go to Cydectin. That is the newest "Ivomec" and once your herd is immune to Cydectin, you are up the creek without a paddle. I would keep using Ivomec until it no longer works for your herd.


Ksalvagno has a Good point, 

I should say, if you don't see the scours clearing up in 24 hours. Or better yet do a fecal if the scours don't clear up, to see what is going on. The lethargic woudl really concern me and in my experience you normally only have 24 to 48 hours to get the right treatments into the animal. 

Also 3 cc's of ivomec is not very much. Isn't the dosage like 1 cc per every 25 lbs. Does the buck weigh only 75lbs?  

My personal opinion is that if you are using a stronger wormer, such as cydectin, on just one or two animals a year and use it at a high enough dosage just a couple times to get the animal over a severe problem. You would be pretty unlikely to cause your herd to be resistant to that wormer. The problem really lies with these farms that are using a wormer such as cydectin or any wormer for that matter on every single animal in their herd on a scheduled basis, and at too low a dosage. All the animals then are carrying worm loads that are partially surviving the worming becoming stronger and stronger and more reistant to that particular wormer.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought 1 read that ivomec was 1 cc per 50 lbs. He is around 150.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2012)

I use ivomec at 1cc per 25 lbs. But before you do any more worming, I would have a fecal done and make sure of what is going on. I know someone who was having a problem like yours and it turned out that the goat had Salmonella from the feed. The fecal was clean. So have a fecal done before doing any more worming.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

ok.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

For Salmonella would the Duramycin powder work? Does anyone know the dosage for that. 
I am going to get some pepto bismol too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

If he isn't looking any better by the morning, I would for sure get a fecal done right away in the morning and consult with a vet. Take his temp. again this evening, Give him more Penn G.  Get some electrolytes in him, such as re-sorb or  sav A Caf. Do you have a feeding syringe/Drenching syringe.  Get one if you don't. TSC should still be opened if you don't have any electrolytes. I just realized you posted that he has a temp of 104.4.  I am sorry I missed that before. 

My thoughts are bacterial scours,  
Did you check is gums/eye-lids for anemia? 

Also consder picking up spectam scour halt at TSC and give him 10 cc of that this evening. Not sure if it will help, but couldn't hurt. 

If he is seeming really lethargic you can get a bottle of 50% injectable dextrose and give him that this evening under the skin, follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> For Salmonella would the Duramycin powder work? Does anyone know the dosage for that.
> I am going to get some pepto bismol too.


In all honesty if he is as bad looking as I think he is. I don't think you have time to wait until fecals are done tomorrow. Gather a fecal right now and store in fridgerator to take in to vet in the morning. make sure you tell them he is running a temp and it could be bacterial as well. 

Duramycin should be 10 mg of active ingredience per lb of body weight. Let me look it up.

"Edited to add:
yes, 10mg of active ingredients per lb of body weight, so your buck needs 10 x 150 or 1,500 mg of active ingredients. I just can't find how many mg per teaspoon of the product. Does it say on your package????


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

I am at work now. Getting home at midnight.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I am at work now. Getting home at midnight.


Sorry, I am sure that is frustrating. If I lived down the road from you I would swing by with my medicine kit.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

Hang on I have someone looking at it for me.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

It is Tetracycline Hcl in the yellow bag. Powder form.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2012)

Honestly, I'm not saying it is salmonella. I just want to suggest that it may not be parasites and to look for other things. I wouldn't treat for salmonella or anything else unless you consult a vet or very knowledgeable goat person that can physically look at him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> It is Tetracycline Hcl in the yellow bag. Powder form.


Best I can do for you right now, is to tell you the package contains 10,000 mg of active ingredients, you need to give your goat 750mg twice a day. divide up your package according to those numbers and add that amount of powder to some water to drench him. Your package needs to be divided up into 13 servings. Pour it into a measuring cup and divide it out. I know I have seen an amount per teaspoon but I can't find the numbers at this time. 

Hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 21, 2012)

OK thanks. The word from home is he is looking better. I am going to check him as soon as I get home. 
Hopefully I will be able to help him. If he is not much  better by tomorrow afternoon I will call the vet.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 21, 2012)

This sounds EXACTLY like what my doe had.

We cleared it up with baytril.  I did three days of 2 shots of Pen G twice daily with little effect.  I gave her one Clostridium antitoxin and one B-shot.  I gave 5 days worth of Corrid, 15 grams Probios, The Baytril once a day cleared it up on the first day.  I gave her two more shots of Baytril after that.  

What a nightmare.  Hang in there!


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 22, 2012)

He is much better today, but still coughing.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 24, 2012)

He is 100% better today. No more coughing or scours.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 24, 2012)

that is great.

Edited to add: 

Can you follow up with what you did for him??


----------



## daisychick (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, I would like to know what it took to get him better.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok. Here's excatly how it went. I am new, so I don't know what he had.

A few days before I posted he was sick I noticed him laying in his hay and snoozing. I did not think much of it.
The day I noticed the scours, he had it all over the walls in his stall. He did not want to come outside much. 
When I went to take his temp. He did not even stand. He stood half way for me to measure tape him. He was feeling bad.
I also noticed a snotty nose and coughing.


Initial treatment:
temp was 104.4
I gave him 3cc of oral ivomec
6cc of penicillian
5 gm probios
and a handful of bicarb disolved in water in a syringe down the hatch.

The next day 
temp was 103.5
He jumped on the door to great me in the morning.
He got;
Kayopectate  6ml
5 gm probios
6 ml penicillian.

He was also offered locust limbs. He did not have a lot of interest in hay, but went for the limbs.

He was still coughing the second day, but I have not noticed any coughing today. Yesterday he got a small handfull of grain. Today he ate hay and grain like normal.
We scrubbed the walls on his stall with bleach/soap water and made a foot bath for our boots. So far no one else is sick. He is penned alone, but can see the girls with a 6 foot isle.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 24, 2012)

I know it sounds like a shotgun approach, so maybe I am lucky that it worked. All I know is this guy was down. And now he is great.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 24, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I know it sounds like a shotgun approach, so maybe I am lucky that it worked. All I know is this guy was down. And now he is great.




Glad to hear it.  I did that as well and saved my girl.  So, there you go.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm so glad!!!!!


----------

